# St. Joseph State Park Meet & Greet April 24-26



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

Spring Meet and Greet with Camping, and Saltwater fishing.

When and where - It will be held April 23/24-26 2009 at St. Josephs State Park Near Cape San Blas Florida. It is located about 1 hour east of Panama City Fl. and less then a 6 hour drive from Atlanta.

Some of us have got together and decided to have a Spring meet and greet with some camping and saltwater fishing. Everyone and their friends and families are all invited. It will be laid back and we should all have a good time. Some of us are bring down our big boats while others are bringing down their kayaks to fish from. So come down when you can for fun, fishing, and just plain old having a good time.

Schedule of events, well kind of it's all very informal.

Thursday April 23 2009 - Bonus Day
Early Arrivals     
Set up camp 
Meet a few people maybe hang out with the GKF group  .
Make some fishing plans for the next day. 

Friday April 24 - Official Start Day
I will be fishing some where some how.
Also our kayak fishing guy and girls have been invited to join the GKF groups fishing flotilla.
Basically the same as Thursday.
Arrive Set up camp
Meet a few people maybe hang out with the GKF group.

Saturday April 25 -  Have a Fun Day
Also our kayak fishing guys and girls have been invited to join the GKF groups fishing flotilla
Fishing tournament-
I will put together some type of informal tournament if their is enough interest. 
Cookout around 6:00 pm
7:00 pm on into the night have fun and a good time.

Sunday April 25 - 
Early morning last min fishing 
Shell hunting what ever you want to do.
11:00 am Pack up and star Saying our good byes   . 

Monday April 26 - 
Wake up and realize you are nor longer in Cap Sand Blast and that you have to go to work. While at work upload all the pics and tell your stories about the friends you made and about the fish that got way.

More info
I have booked site 102 to start things off. Be sure to book now as the sites are booking fast. There are several still available in that area. Also remember 2 tents per site so we can share if we need to fit more people plus you can split the cost which is $20 per night per site. If you can not get a site let me know I'll make some phone calls and see what i can do. I know GKF has some sites reserved as well.

If you bring a boat there should be room at the site and for the larger boats there is an over flow parking lot. 

Basic Park information - Also it seems best to use this site to book your campsite the other link is temperamental. 
http://www.floridastateparks.org/STJOSEPH/

Camping Reservations - 
http://www.reserveamerica.com

or call 1-800-326-3521

SCALLOP COVE 
This Place has Bikes, Boards, Tackle, Bait, Charters, basically everything. Also they rent Cabins for the non campers. 
http://www.scallopcove.com/

Rentals
http://www.thecapeescape.com/
http://www.capesanblas.info/

Hotels
http://www.visitgulf.com/wheretostay.cfm

Georgia Kayak Fishing 
http://www.georgiakayakfishing.com/

Everyone post and let us know how's coming with ya, what your bring, and what site your are on. Also if you have any questions email me at Jondsheeler@yahoo.com or send me a pm.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll use this post to keep track of how all is coming.

Jon Sheeler & 2 quests - Site 102, April 23-26, 19' center console

GONoob and Female friend- Site 62, April 25 - 28, Kayakers

JWARE, House, Whole week, Kayakers

Ranger Dave, If possible he'll be there, Kayaker


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

Forgot to mention this. This is from the State Parks Website.



> Overnight guests have free use of the boat ramp and may leave their boats moored at the marina



Other wise it is $3.00 to us the ramp.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 12, 2009)

How big is the marina?
Can you rent a slip?


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 12, 2009)

From the parks website.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/STJOSEPH/Activities.cfm



> Boat Ramp
> St. Joseph Peninsula State Park is equipped with a boat ramp and a small marina that can accommodate 15 - 18 small boats at a time. A loading area is adjacent to the accessible outdoor shower and a fish cleaning station. Cost for boat launching is $3.00 plus tax over daily entrance fee. Overnight guests have free use of the boat ramp and may leave their boats moored at the marina, space permitting. Other boaters must remove their boats by sunset.



I would just call the park and ask them to define "small boats" and "what can be moored." There are some marinas near by and some in Mexico Beach and Port St. Joe which is a short ride across the bay. One those towns not sure which one has public canal docks that can be rented for short term guest.  

http://www.visitgulf.com/wateractivities.cfm



> White City Boat Launch - White City
> Dead Lakes Park Boat Launch - Wewahitchka
> Gaskin Park Boat Launch - Wewahitchka
> Presnell's Bayside Marina & RV	 - Simmons Bayou 	850-229-2710
> ...


----------



## spotsndots (Feb 12, 2009)

The slips are not quite slips but a series of poles with a dock along the shore.  I can get my 24' boat in there.  Make sure you bring some bumpers!  The ramp is a single lane ramp but is very well kept and fairly steep where you don't have to back the truck 5' into the bay.  The docks are also pretty nice.  Probably one of the most beautiful state parks I have ever seen.  The beaches are magnificent and the bay is pristine.  I've never camped there but have driven through and the camp sites appear to be adequate and i also believe they have cabins for rent as well??


----------



## d-a (Feb 13, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> How big is the marina?
> Can you rent a slip?



Apalachicola has slips and is just a little east of there.

Mexico beach has good public facilities 

Presnell's has a ramp and docks. Dont know about slips though. Its been a while since i put in there

If your going to stay in St joe st park I would just put in at the cape and take out every day. 

If your not staying in the park Apalachicola would be where I would stay and just drive back and forth for the socializing.

d-a


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> How big is the marina?
> Can you rent a slip?



My recollection is that there are about a dozen slots and they can hold any trailerable boat up to about 30 feet in length.

The rule there used to be first come first served, no reservations.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2009)

The ramp at the State Park is great.  The ramps on the bay are the city ramp, also a really great ramp.  Presnell's, good for smaller boats.  I can't launch there, because my trailer scrubs.  There are many good places to stay out on the Cape or in Port St. Joe.  Indian Pass has a good ramp and is the best place to launch if you are wanting to go offshore rather than the bay.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 13, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> The ramp at the State Park is great.  The ramps on the bay are the city ramp, also a really great ramp.  Presnell's, good for smaller boats.  I can't launch there, because my trailer scrubs.  There are many good places to stay out on the Cape or in Port St. Joe.  Indian Pass has a good ramp and is the best place to launch if you are wanting to go offshore rather than the bay.



Great info for the "stinkyboaters!" However,us kayak fisherpersons can boldly launch where no boat has gone before - as seen here:


----------



## GONoob (Feb 13, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> Great info for the "stinkyboaters!" However,us kayak fisherpersons can boldly launch where no boat has gone before - as seen here:


Haha, thats awesome! 

I will try my best to be there. If I cant get a campsite I will just rent a hotel with the gf.


----------



## d-a (Feb 13, 2009)

Indian pass is tricky at best, I wouldnt want to put in there since you have to run thru the surf zone to get out.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Feb 13, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> Great info for the "stinkyboaters!" However,us kayak fisherpersons can boldly launch where no boat has gone before - as seen here:




I like that nice ingenuity, one day when you feel up to I i will drop you and your yak off at O tower

d-a


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2009)

d-a said:


> I like that nice ingenuity, one day when you feel up to I i will drop you and your yak off at O tower
> 
> d-a



I'm game for that - long as you don't leave me out there!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2009)

d-a said:


> Indian pass is tricky at best, I wouldnt want to put in there since you have to run thru the surf zone to get out.
> 
> d-a



The biggest issue with Indian Pass is right at the launch, because the water moves pretty good.  Going out through the surf zone has never been a problem in my boat.


----------



## d-a (Feb 14, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> I'm game for that - long as you don't leave me out there!




I guess I could pick you up on the way back in

d-a


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 15, 2009)

Well it's looks like I will have two coming down with me. My neighbor Nick and his buddy, Dave.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know yet, I never fished the area & would like someone that knows the channel & any fishing holes before I commit.


----------



## fullmoon (Feb 15, 2009)

*Port St Joe*

Sounds like a blast. The campground and bay are beautiful. We have a home down there and will be down that weekend. Watch out for a bunch of crazy people swimming along the beach at Mexico Beach. There is a triathalon that weekend (Saturday). My wife is one of the crazy people. I'll be fishing. Spanish mackerel should be showing up then in large numbers. Possibly cobia as well. I'm sure you know, but there is a nice canoe/kayak launch at the stump hole now, too. (Across from the big pile of rocks along the road, before you get into the park) That puts you alot farther back into the bay if that's what you want. If I see any of you I'll say hello. I have seen up to 25' boats in the small lagoon/launch area at the park, but that's pushing it. If it's your first time, be careful. There is deep enough water to get in and out, but if you stray you will be in shallow water in a hurry. Ranger Dave, I'd like to pick your brain about choosing a good yak to fish out of. I've been  a whitewater paddler all of my adult life and I want to get a fishing yak. I love your trailer rig. Have fun, see you in April, Ed


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 15, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I dont know yet, I never fished the area & would like someone that knows the channel & any fishing holes before I commit.



I have searched the Florida Sportmans forum and came up with some good info. Look under the panhandle section and do a search for Port St. Joe, Mexico Beach, and Cap San Blas and you will find a good bit of info. Their seems to be a place with rail road box cars that form a nice reef off of Mexico Beach. Check out this link also there are a ton of reefs in the area. http://www.mbara.org/ReefSites.htm
In the link click on the little boxes next to the reef's name. It will then bring up a new window with all the reefs in the area. Then click on each X to bring up a description of the reef and GPS numbers. We should be good to go. If not we can float the flats or troll the color changes out from the pass. Also the deep channels in the bay are suppose to hold a lot of larger fish.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 15, 2009)

fullmoon said:


> Sounds like a blast. The campground and bay are beautiful. We have a home down there and will be down that weekend. Watch out for a bunch of crazy people swimming along the beach at Mexico Beach. There is a triathalon that weekend (Saturday). My wife is one of the crazy people. I'll be fishing. Spanish mackerel should be showing up then in large numbers. Possibly cobia as well. I'm sure you know, but there is a nice canoe/kayak launch at the stump hole now, too. (Across from the big pile of rocks along the road, before you get into the park) That puts you alot farther back into the bay if that's what you want. If I see any of you I'll say hello. I have seen up to 25' boats in the small lagoon/launch area at the park, but that's pushing it. If it's your first time, be careful. There is deep enough water to get in and out, but if you stray you will be in shallow water in a hurry. Ranger Dave, I'd like to pick your brain about choosing a good yak to fish out of. I've been  a whitewater paddler all of my adult life and I want to get a fishing yak. I love your trailer rig. Have fun, see you in April, Ed



Thanks,Ed - I like it,too! Send me a pm and pick away at what's left of my brain. 
Also,Randy [here on the forum] is very knowledgeable about kayaks and so are the folks here:
www.georgiakayakfishing.com
They have a good forum - Randy is "Riverpirate" there.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 15, 2009)

Fullmoon Look forward to see ya down there.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 20, 2009)

Just thought I would let everyone know that at that time of year it seems sounds like the Spanish Mac, along with trouts and red should be running strong in the bay and some kings, and cobia not far off shore at the box cars and other near by reefs. Also seems like the buoy line, and the old oil docks are other can't miss spots as well.


----------



## GONoob (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be there April 25-28, kinda late but best we could do.

See you guys there!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 20, 2009)

We look forward to seeing you there. You doing the kayak thing?


----------



## GONoob (Feb 20, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> We look forward to seeing you there. You doing the kayak thing?



Yes sir! My gf and I will be in our yaks. Would like to hop on your ship sometime and try to flip my gf's yak 

We are in site 64


----------



## JWARE (Feb 21, 2009)

Planning on vacationing on the cape that week. I just bought a kayak from Kayne over on the georgiakayakfishing site so I should be there. We're staying in a house(don't know which one yet) but I'll be fishing around the park I'll stop by and say hello.


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 21, 2009)

Good lord between Woody's, GKF, and ARR there is going to be a plastic Navy floating in that bay. I need another power boater to come so I don't feel so alone


----------



## GONoob (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm too excited about this trip, cannot concentrate at work!


----------



## Turk (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife and I should be at Presnell's that weekend setting up the camper for the summer. We'll be bringing my 21' NauticBay. Might have one more soul and a couple of 'yaks. Would love to cross the bay and meet up...


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I'll actually be headed to your side of the bay to fish a few of the holes on that side. I'll shoot you my cell # once it gets a little closed and maybe we can meet up on of those days.


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 30, 2009)

There are still a few sites left as of today!


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2009)

It's next week.....I'll be there Thurs, Friday Sat, and Sunday.

Who's in?


----------



## GONoob (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be there the 25-29, hope to meet all of you!


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be there Thur, Fri, Sat, and Sun. Should bee fun.


----------



## Turk (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like I'll be working the weekend and won't make it down 'till 4/28. Ya'll have fun, be careful and remember...there are NO trout or reds on the flats between Presnell's and Black's Island!


----------

